

Why I Won't Switch To Go (from Node.js) - notduncansmith
http://notduncansmith.github.io/blog/why-i-wont-switch-to-go/

======
filipedeschamps
Good article. Actually, you can share a lot of code, specially when you are
using browserify (no copy/paste please :)

Where I work, we share model logic and validations between server and client
side.

~~~
notduncansmith
That's about the extent to which we do it at my workplace. Haven't used
Browserify but I've been meaning to check it out.

~~~
filipedeschamps
Do it, it's another world.

With it, you lower even more the context switching.

